# What magic items



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

What magic items from the rulebook can I give my oldblood to make him really cheesy 
Id like a combat one and a defensive one
And what about a combaty woodelf highborn


----------



## barnaby dude (Aug 7, 2011)

I personally like for My characters Sword Of Bloodshed (+3 Attacks) and Potion of Strength (+3 Strength). That would be good for the wood elf with 20pts left to spend on some armour etc.
For the oldblood i would get the Potion of Speed instead so he can hit first. 

Defense wise for Highborn Annoyance of nettlings, Armour of Destiny (4+ ward), and potion Of Toughness (+3 Toughness). Get into a challenge.
For Oldblood same + Dawn stone (re-roll his 2+ armour save)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

for one of each, id go for the burning blade of chotec for a -4 to armour save and the armour of fortune for a 1+ armour save and 5++


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Armor of Destiny, Dawnstone, and 25 points of your choice. Also, considering they have 5 attacks at S5 base, there's no real non-combat Oldblood. They grind everything to a pulp eventually anyways.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Armour of Destiny, Dawnstone and Sword of the Hornet. Rerolling 1+ armour, 4+ward, T5, 5 S5 attacks at ASF. Chuck it on a Carnosaur, and tear shit up. Assuming you don't want to take the Slann...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

WE don't really do combat that well, but if building for combat I would go defensive- annoyance of netlings, armour of silvered steel, merciw's locus and regeth's wildfire blades or warrior bane.
That gives you
- opponent only hits you on a 6+ in challenges
- 2+ save (shocking on a WE)
- no strength bonuses from magic/non-magic weapons for you or anyone hitting you 
- flaming attacks and +1attack or loss of attacks for characters/monsters per wound inflicted


Personally I've never tried to build a highborn that way... I eitehr make him a machine gun lord (arcane bodkin+bow of loren) or use a treeman ancient. An ancient with annoyance of netlings can take on most things (other then those pesky cannonballs).


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/Steve said:


> WE don't really do combat that well, but if building for combat I would go defensive- annoyance of netlings, armour of silvered steel, merciw's locus and regeth's wildfire blades or warrior bane.
> That gives you
> - opponent only hits you on a 6+ in challenges
> - 2+ save (shocking on a WE)
> ...


Thats quite nasty for a Wood Elf lord


----------

